
Siri Is Stuffed With Hilarious Easter Eggs - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/10/siri-is-stuffed-with-hilarious-easter-eggs/
======
TechStuff
The original is here: [http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/12/siri-weird-things-
iphone-...](http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/12/siri-weird-things-iphone-4s/)

I'm sure the joke responses are deliberate, just as Infocom text adventure
games were programmed to be 'smart' enough to respond to predictable human
input.

------
nQuo
I posted to Quora yesterday to find out who exactly (besides Wolfram Alpha) is
behind Siri's impressive sense of humor.

<http://t.co/Z3aCe1sm>

------
ronnoch
I can't help but think it's more likely that these images are faked than that
Apple actually designed Siri to recommend escort services.

~~~
Skroob
It's not like they had a bunch of people sitting around a conference table
thinking up the phrases people might ask it. It's a natural language parsing
engine; it understands "horny" as sex, and pulled up related Yelp listings.

